# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  chuyển đổi cổng ps2 thành cổng usb

## chaydidaubaygio

tình hình là thế này ạ!
mình có một bàn phím cổng ps2 bình thường và một cổng usb, mình muốn biến cổng ps2 thành cổng usb nên đã cắt cổng ps2 ra và thử nối vào usb nhưng không sao làm đc các bác ạ! máy không nhận đc. 
bác nào biết thì làm ơn cho mình cái sơ đồ chuyển đổi nhé! cảm ơn các bác trước!#-o

----------


## haqn84

hình như không đc đâu bạn à, mình chỉ nghe nói chuyển từ usb -> ps2 thôi.

----------


## duylp8686

mình nghĩ có thể đổi usb sang ps2 va có thể đổi ngược lại được chứ! có bác nào có phương án khác không ! giúp mình với!

----------


## thuytmbn

bạn ra dịch vụ vi tính hỏi thử có không.. chứ mình đã thấy và đã sử dụng các loại như: 
usb>>ps2 (key/mouse,cái này là compo 1 cổng usb ra 2 cổng ps2 giá khoảng 30-40k)
ps2>>usb (chỉ dành cho mouse thôi cái này rẻ, giá chỉ 5-10k)
còn ps2>>usb dành cho keyboard thì mình chưa thấy...

----------


## goalkinh

bạn qua 223 phố chua láng

máy tính hải đăng

mình bán cho giá 30k loại xin hẳn hoi nhé

www.enbien.com.vn

----------


## honglinh

> bạn qua 223 phố chua láng
> 
> máy tính hải đăng
> 
> mình bán cho giá 30k loại xin hẳn hoi nhé
> _
> mình ở việt trì mà có bác nào có sơ đồ thì hãy giúp mình vói nhé
> 
> _

----------

